# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 320 : pour qui sont ces serpents qui sifflent sur vos tests ?
Nous sommes dimanche, et le silence de la rédaction m'enveloppe comme une couverture en coton bio issu du commerce équitable. Car oui, je suis seule. Les autres rédacteurs se reposent. Ils ont tout donné pour ce Canard PC, 320e du nom. A commencer par l'intrépide Pipomantis. N'écoutant que son courage, il a crapahuté dans le désert des heures durant, en compagnie de Snake et de Quiet, pour être le premier à vous parler de ce *Metal Gear Solid V*, celui qui arrivera sur nos machines de bourgeois à la mi-septembre. Il était parti pour vous en parler des heures, mais on ne l'a pas laissé faire. D'abord le jeune Victor Rugueux est arrivé, l'air bravache _« Le metagame des jeux d'infiltration est totalement inexistant d'abord. »_ Et là on était fichus, il a commencer à pérorer sur les MOBA, leur complexité intrinsèque, extrinsèque, et ça s'est terminé par une double page sur *Heroes of the Storm*. Sébum, probablement alerté par l'odeur de mot savant, a surgi du ciel, pendu à un hélicoptère, et s'est mis à hurler des trucs sur *Just Cause 3*. On ne comprenait pas grand-chose à cause du bruit de l'hélico, mais il a bien fallu le laisser faire, il menaçait sinon de _« renverser la rédac comme il renverse les dictatures »_. Netsabes, à qui ce genre de niveau sonore file la migraine est monté dans un train pour Montpellier, histoire de ne plus avoir à entendre de salmigondis de cette eau (il en est revenu la semaine suivante avec un dossier sur les développeurs indés sudistes et un léger coup de soleil sur le nez). Pipomantis a tenté d'en remettre une couche sur Hideo Kojima, mais Moquette, d'un coup d'oeil (en)sorceleur, l'en a dissuadé, avec ses 170 heures de jeu sur *The Witcher 3*, il avait des arguments. Il est ensuite monté derrière Kahn, juché sur une batmobile, hurlant « DIRECTION* ARKHAM KNIGHT* ! ». Il ne restait plus que ackboo, lunettes perchées au bout du nez, en train de jouer avec un tableau excel *Galactic Civilizations III*. Le calme est revenu. Nous sommes dimanche.  Les rédacteurs se reposent.

Le sommaire presque complet en exclusivité mondiale pour vous permettre de patienter jusqu'à mardi, date de sortie officielle :
En test
The Witcher 3
Galactic Civilizations III
Carmageddon : Reincarnation
Heroes of the Storm
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing III
Hatred
Blazblue : Continuum Shift Extended
Windward
Splatoon
Fullblox

A Venir
Metal Gear Solid V : The Phantom Pain
Total War : Warhammer
Just Cause 3
Armored Warfare
Batman : Arkham Knight
En chantier
The Magic Circle
Höme Improvisåtion
Basement
Games of Glory


Dossiers
Les indés envahissent Montpellier
Les alternatives à Steam pour les indés
Vos rubriques habituelles et moins habituelles :
Cabinet de curiosités
Au Coin du Jeu
Au doigt et à l’œil
News Online
On Y Joue Encore : Towerfall
La Mare aux Canards : L’élégance de l’adaptation

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## mr-magoo

bon allez je joue au troll de service Preum's

sinon c'est quoi ce binz  laissé une femme seule dans une redac  oh les gars  debout vaillant chevalier   snake gerald  allez secourir cette gent demoizelle  ::ninja:: 

sinon  :;):   ::wub::  pour un numero encors tip top

et les dossiers sont  ::wub::

----------


## Zarock

Roh, ce programme est alléchant, j'attends ce numéro avec plus d'impatience que les autres. <3

----------


## rodrod

Superbe le titre !

C'est pour des formules comme cela que je vous aime !

----------


## rduburo

c'est le N° des 3 !

----------


## Jolaventur

> Roh, ce programme est alléchant, j'attends ce numéro avec plus d'impatience que les autres. <3


Pareil ça sera le baptème du feu de la nouvelle formule pour moi.

ça passe ou ça casse définitivement.

----------


## magorn

Miam sacré menu à venir vivement le magasine dans la boite au lettre

----------


## Aza

Superbe couv'. MGS <3

----------


## jjeunehomme

Jacket, (Mario), Michel/Franklin/Trevor, Jensen, des Kerbins, Snake... Tous armés d'une manière ou d'une autre.  Je trouve que les couv' du magazines sont désespérément sous l'emprise de la Sainte Virilité. Depuis le début de la nouvelle édition on a eu droit une seule fois à une femme en 1ère page. C'est une honte !  ::): 

Par ailleurs j'ai hâte de lire votre avis sur Hatred. Tant de potentiel vidéo ludique gâché en un seul et même jeu c'est une première que je n'aurai supporté voir censurée dans le mag'.  ::):  Deux beaux massacres en perspective, le plus beau étant promis à être vôtre.

----------


## Beignet

Netsabes? Dans ma ville?  ::o: 

Si j'apprends qu'il s'est rendu au MUUG où je n'ai pu aller à cause de mes exams, j'me tire une balle dans l'pied...  ::cry::

----------


## Nono

Un bien chouette numéro. J'attendais le test de Witcher 3 de pied ferme !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Moi aussi, mais uniquement pour insulter le testeur s'il en écrit du mal  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Toujours aussi fan des pastilles.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Moi aussi, mais uniquement pour insulter le testeur s'il en écrit du mal


L'outrage de Gringo restera indélébile toute façon.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Chouette une nouvelle pastille rigolote, elle va compléter ma collec' de Pogs.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Moi aussi, mais uniquement pour insulter le testeur s'il en écrit du mal


Si ça arrive il faut créer un nouveau topic pour bien faire.

----------


## Bourilute

Bonjour, très bon magazine en perspective! M'étant abonné le 31 mai dernier, puis-je prétendre recevoir ce numéro chez moi? Merci à vous!

----------


## Haraban

Haha, meilleur pastille toujours !
Elle vaut à elle seul les 5 bouboules du magajine  ::XD::  .

Sinon vraiment un super numéro, grand plaisir à le lire, vous êtes drôles et sensuels, touça touça.

----------


## Cheshire

Chapeau pour le titre de la news  :^_^:

----------


## Balder

il arrive quand chez l'abonné car la ça traîne hein !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Arrivé aujourd'hui.
Test juste de TW3  :Cigare: 
Mais y'a pas 11 ou 12, donc tu peux vider tes tiroirs, Moquette.  :Emo:

----------


## topol

toujours pas reçu  ::(:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> il arrive quand chez l'abonné car la ça traîne hein !


Reçu aujourd'hui mais ça ne traîne pas vraiment, il est sorti hier.

----------


## Jul Marston

Il est sorti hier... sauf ici  ::(:

----------


## Raymonde

Oui salut coucou,

Je trouve l'article concernant Heroes of the storm lamentable 

N'importe quel joueur aurait pu sortir les mêmes âneries il y a 2 ans juste en regardant les vidéos de gameplay pendant 10 minutes; les remarques de Victor sont d'ailleurs les mêmes que celles des petits nouveaux ayant fait 2 parties pour venir ensuite en discuter sur le forum.

Les assertions concernant LoL et Dota sont assez étranges aussi, ça ne donne pas l'impression de connaître le genre.

Je n'ai plus le magazine sous les yeux, mais il y a 2-3 exemples qui me sont restés en tête :

- Les mécaniques de compétence "extrêmement variées" des héros de LoL ( :^_^: )

- Le fait qu'on ne puisse plus faire "d'action d'éclat" car il n'est plus possible d'avoir un héros overstuffed ( ::mellow:: )

- Les objectifs "qui ne sont pas une réussite" alors qu'ils sont au coeur du jeu et du principe de mélée permanente  Pas d'explication sur ce point, au passage.

- Aucune mention du fait que le jeu sort de beta, est donc très jeune avec tout les effets de bord que cela implique (communauté jeune, stratégies encore floues, méta rigide)

- "Pas de counter pick, on se fout pas mal de savoir quel héros tombe en face" -> visiblement le mode héroïque (les ranked quoi, la base) n'était pas assez visible

- La comparaison super bancale avec le nécro de Diablo II  ::O:  

Bref, cela ne concerne peut-être que moi, mais je trouve cet article vraiment mauvais et bâclé  C'est pas la mort du petit cheval, mais c'est agaçant

----------


## Bobbin

Quand on propose la recette d'un dhal de lentilles corail, la moindre des choses c'est de mettre des lentilles corail dans la liste d'ingrédients  :tired: 

J'avais invité ma copine indienne et ses parents pour leur faire une bonne recette indienne et leur demander la main de leur fille, et j'avais pas prévu de lentilles donc c'était complétement raté. Résultat ses parents ont dit non et elle va finir avec le gros Robert  :tired:

----------


## Jaycie

> Oui salut coucou,
> 
> Je trouve l'article concernant Heroes of the storm lamentable http://i.imgur.com/5XYf1L3.png
> 
> N'importe quel joueur aurait pu sortir les mêmes âneries il y a 2 ans juste en regardant les vidéos de gameplay pendant 10 minutes; les remarques de Victor sont d'ailleurs les mêmes que celles des petits nouveaux ayant fait 2 parties pour venir ensuite en discuter sur le forum.
> 
> Les assertions concernant LoL et Dota sont assez étranges aussi, ça ne donne pas l'impression de connaître le genre.
> 
> Je n'ai plus le magazine sous les yeux, mais il y a 2-3 exemples qui me sont restés en tête :
> ...


Tu peux directement envoyer un MP à Izual  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Quand on propose la recette d'un dhal de lentilles corail, la moindre des choses c'est de mettre des lentilles corail dans la liste d'ingrédients 
> 
> J'avais invité ma copine indienne et ses parents pour leur faire une bonne recette indienne et leur demander la main de leur fille, et j'avais pas prévu de lentilles donc c'était complétement raté. Résultat ses parents ont dit non et elle va finir avec le gros Robert


Quand t'achètes un Paris-Brest tu t'attends à un goût de mazout et d'échappement ?

----------


## Zerger

CPC aurait une rancoeur contre Blizzard ?
Deja que j'avais trouve l'article sur LotV assez fade...

----------


## Bobbin

> Quand t'achètes un Paris-Brest tu t'attends à un goût de mazout et d'échappement ?


Je vois pas le rapport. Tu sous-entends que la dénomination d'un mets n'est pas forcément en rapport avec son contenu. Or ce n'est pas là le cœur du problème. 

En effet, on utilise des lentilles corail dans la recette. 

Quand je suis arrivé à l'étape de la recette "Versez vos lentilles dans une fois et demie leur volume d'eau froide" (je passe sur le fait que l'eau n'est pas listée dans les ingrédients non plus, mais par chance j'en avais) ben j'étais bien avancé moi  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Fallait remplacer par des lunettes.


:ohohoh: 


:goleri:

----------


## Flad

> Fallait remplacer par des lunettes.
> 
> 
> hohoh:
> 
> 
> :goleri:


Ca mérite toujours pas un ban ça ?  :tired:

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Quand on propose la recette d'un dhal de lentilles corail, la moindre des choses c'est de mettre des lentilles corail dans la liste d'ingrédients


En plus je l'ai vérifiée 3 fois la recette ;_;

Donc 200 grammes de lentilles corail.


Je viens de vérifier mon fichier texte, les lentilles y sont, je vais donc de ce pas péter les genoux de l'intégralité du service maquette.


Le service maquette a fondu en larmes, je n'ai pas eu le cœur de lui péter les genoux. Pour ma part, j'ai jeté un œil aux PDF, et je n'ai pas vu l'omission. Je reviens une fois que je me serai fouettée avec des orties fraîches.

----------


## Pierronamix

Faut faire gaffe à Maria Kalash elle est pas là pour rigoler, y a même pas assez de place dans ses t-shirts pour ses triceps.

----------


## Maria Kalash

> Faut faire gaffe à Maria Kalash elle est pas là pour rigoler, y a même pas assez de place dans ses t-shirts pour ses triceps.


Dans mes t-shirts si, dans mes chemisiers, non.

----------


## Raymonde

> CPC aurait une rancoeur contre Blizzard ?
> Deja que j'avais trouve l'article sur LotV assez fade...


Houlala attention c'est pas du tout mon propos, hein ~~ Victor ne dit d'ailleurs pas que c'est un mauvais jeu (il lui met 7/10), c'est juste que je ne suis pas d'accord avec quasi la totalité des choses qu'il expose dans ce test. 

Je suis embêté, je ne savais pas que Victor == Izual. Il a beaucoup joué à LoL, et je ne voulais pas trop lui voler dans les plumes. Déjà que j'avais critiqué un bienDebuter.net là où il n'y avait pas vraiment besoin :smile:

Mais l'article sur HotS est quand même super léger, j'avais besoin de le dire, désolé

----------


## Pierronamix

> Dans mes t-shirts si, dans mes chemisiers, non.


Trop de puissance !

----------


## Zerger

> Je suis embêté d'ailleurs, je ne savais pas que Victor == Izual.


La meme !

La prochaine fois, je ralerai en Haiku  ::ninja::

----------


## pof

Impossible d acheter ce numéro sur EPresse !!!!

----------


## Maria Kalash

Aux dernières nouvelles, ePresse travaille à la résolution du problème.

----------


## ERISS

Vieille recette de cuisine pour CanardsPC:

Une demi-tasse de sucre en poudre
une cuillère à café de sel
une pincée de haschisch turque
une demi-livre de beurre
une cuillère à café de sucre vanillé
une demi-livre de farine
150 g de pignons de tournesol
et encore du sucre en poudre
... et pas d’œufs.
( "ah!" )

Mettre dans un bol
ajouter du beurre
ajouter des arachides et
pétrir la pâte.
Former des morceaux de la taille de globes oculaires avec la pâte
les rouler dans le sucre-glace
et prononcer la formule magique:
"Sim Salabim bamba Salado saladim!"
( "oh!!" )

Déposer sur une plaque de cuisson graissée
et cuire au four à deux cents degrés pendant quinze minutes, et
PAS D’ŒUFS!
( "AH!!!" )

Cuire au four à deux cents degrés pendant quinze minutes,
pas d’œufs...
( "..." )

Recette 'Les Boules de Satan':
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGAOqpBNxC8

----------


## Haraban

Qu'est-ce que... Quoi?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Qu'est-ce que... Quoi?


C'est ERISS mec. Tu peux pas test.

----------


## Kazemaho

Je viens enfin de le lire (ouais je suis en retard) et franchement le test de Heroes of the Storm mais mouarf quoi... Vous avez déjà fait des tests pourris mais alors la chapeau.
C'est rarement dans vos habitudes de tester 1/4 d'un jeu (et encore je suis gentil) et de pas le préciser dans un encart du test. Pour le coup ca fait un peu vendu la tellement il y a de mauvaise foi dans le test.
Dommage...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Tu peux argumenter steuplait?
Parce qu'on veut bien vous prendre au sérieux et yaourtolapider Rugueux. Mais pour ça, faudrait d'abord faire autre chose que remuer les bras et taper des pieds.

----------


## Kazemaho

Bon ben prenons l'article dans l'ordre:

- "Le bonheur c'est simple comme un MOBA où il n'y a plus besoin de grind. Vous savez, cette phase de jeu qui prends entre quinze et trente minutes à chaque partie et où votre personnage doit tuer le plus de vagues de sbires possible pour gagner de l'or et des niveaux?"
Ben déjà là ça prouve qu'il n'a pas joué longtemps, parce que la phase de grind existe toujours, juste que comme le reste du jeu elle est pus rapide et dure 5 à 10 minutes. En général le temps d'arriver niveau 10, jusque là tenir les lanes est très important pour ne pas se trainer en xp par rapport à la team adverse.

- "A chaque palier atteint, vous pourrez [...] choisir de nouveaux passifs[...]Ce sont ces passifs qui remplacent les objets"
Et ben encore... et les talents actifs ils puent? ou ont-ils volontairement été oubliés pour insister sur le coté "mou" et simple du jeu?

- [...] "Même si l'on regrette que la spécialisation du personnage ne soit pas plus poussée. Là où certains jeux permettent à un archétype d'aller dans plusieurs direction (au hasard, le nécromancien de Diablo 2 qui pouvait s'orienter invocations, malédictions ou sorts offensifs)"
Euh.. on parle MOBA, il faut m'expliquer le rapport avec une classe de hack and slash... mais soit, c'est même pas le pire dans cette phrase. Tu prends un perso type de base (je parle même pas des spécialistes...), Malfurion. Support de base de chez de base. Tu regardes ses talents. Oh, tu peux le spé soin à mort, ou dps/support, ou casse-couille de première (on dis disabler dans les autres MOBA..). Ah ben ouais, c'est sûr l'archétype est hyper restrictif.
De nouveau, mauvaise foi absolue ou alors on a fait 2 parties sans même débloquer tout les talents.

-[...] Vous ne sauvez même pas quels héros vous aurez en face de vous avant le début de la partie[...]
La un petit encart signifiant que le mode Ranked, et Team Ranked n'ont pas été testé aurait été le bienvenu pour ne pas faire preuve de mauvaise foi. Sortir ca comme une affirmation absolue est très bancal.

-[...] "c'est la douche froide du côté de leurs compétences . La plupart des personnages ont des sorts qui fonctionnent de manière étrangement similaire, là ou LoL et Dota 2 font appel à un nombre démentiel de mécaniques de jeu différentes pour démarquer leur héros."[...]
Mais alors là...tu le sens le fanboy rageux inside. Sur tout les guerriers, y en a pas 2 qui se jouent de la même façon. Ils ont tous des mécaniques de survie complètement différentes.
Ok, les assassins ils se ressemblent, ils font tous des dégâts (ben oui, dans les autres les carry sont pas là pour faire du dégâts, c'est sûr, il y a combien d'archers déjà dans Dota2?) et les supports il soignent tous (On va pas faire l'affront de parler de Tassadar qui est support mais n'as pas un seul soin, non on ne va pas faire ca...)

On va s'arrêter là, je crois que le massacre suffit. Honnêtement, un simple encart précisant que le jeu n'a pas été testé en entier (comme vous l'avez déjà fait plein de fois en fait) aurait été un poil plus honnête et aurait bien mieux fait passer la pilule.

Ca ne m'empêchera pas de continuer à vous lire hein, mais c'est un beau raté je trouve. Vous nous avez habitués à plus d'honnêteté et d'intégrité.
Mais tout ça reste mon point de vue personnel de toute façon.

----------


## DeadFish



----------


## Kamasa

Hmm...
J'ai également trouvé le test de Heroes of the Storm un peu léger.
Certains points énoncés par Kazemaho avaient fait tilt : la comparaison avec le nécromancien de Diablo 2, le fait qu'un perso doivent se contenter d'un build tout tracé et le fait que manifestement les parties classées n'aient pas été abordées.

Et parler du manque de diversité parmi les sorts des héros, c'est étrange. Je me suis remémoré les débuts de League of Legends, c'était pas non plus le summun de l'originalité durant la bêta. Mais il faut reconnaitre, qu'avec le temps, des héros avec des mécanismes originaux sont apparus. Ce qui arrivera peut être à Heroes également, rêvons.

----------


## Raymonde

Enfin dans Hots t'as direct murky, Abathur ou Hammer comme persos au gameplay original, ils ont clairement fait un effort pour contrer cette problématique là justement  ::P: 

J'ai mis 2-3 points qui me dérangeaient dans ce test en page précédente, ce n'est ni vraiment détaillé ni très clair, je m'en excuse 

Soyez pas trop dur avec Victor quand même  ::unsure::  Faut qu'il s'y fasse ! 

Les 2 choses qui m'ont dérangé dans cet article : Un peu léger sur le jeu, et la note donne l'impression de sortir du chapeau. C'était juste une impression hein, je suis peut être le seul à l'avoir eu (je ne dis pas qu'elle devrait être plus haute ou plus basse, juste qu'on a l'impression de ne pas savoir comment elle a été déterminée).


Je comprends tout à fait vos impératifs de rédaction, et Victor ne pouvait certainement pas essayer ces héros ou le mode héroïque. Un moba n'est pas forcément facile à tester, en effet.

----------


## Kamasa

'xact pour le dernier point.

D'ailleurs, des jeux exclusivement multijoueurs, je ne croyais pas en voir dans les pages de tests. Avant c'était dans la rubrique online et le test s'affranchissait d'une note.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Bon ben prenons l'article dans l'ordre:


Bon ben ça me rassure vu que ce sont des questions de forme et pas de fond. Mais bon, on va quand même le yaourtolapider. Pour la forme...  :^_^: 




> Un moba n'est pas forcément facile à tester, en effet.


Je confirme, c'est presque aussi chronophage qu'un test de MMORPG.

----------


## von_yaourt

> Mais bon, on va quand même le yaourtolapider. Pour la forme...


Je m'oppose catégoriquement à ce qu'on gâche du yaourt pour ça.  ::ninja::

----------

